

Open Letter to HP: Saving Palm - technacity
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/4/3137527/open-letter-to-hp-saving-palm

======
michaelpinto
I hate to say this but Palm was dead by the time they got it. And while I'm
not a fan of Meg, I do realize that in order to save HP (which is a worthy
goal) she has to kill Palm. To really make Palm work you'd have to make a huge
financial bet on it since keeping it on life support won't help anybody. The
problem is that if Meg wants to reposition HP as a services company it not
only calls into question Palm, but keeping the entire PC division going. It's
cold hearted to say this, but she has to not only kill Palm but quite a few
other things and give that icon of the valley a new focus.

